# woodpecker



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Came across a pattern of a great spotted wood pecker .Its the smallest british one ,just thought it would make a good subject matter which would allow me to attach it differently, may have to make the shank two piece as how its positioned it would need extra lengtht.

i am hoping to attach a robin to the top and try to get it looking down at the woodpecr with a slithly tilted head if i can.

was waiting for the varnish to dry in the workshop so a quick drawing and less time painting job done


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a great project cobalt. Look forward to following you progress.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Excellent idea Cobalt. I too am looking forward to seeing the piece under construction.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Was hoping to start it but due to the disaster in the workshop..It was somethingi was hoping would last a bit longer but should have delt with it sooner,The shelf fell of the wall far to much heavy stuff on it.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Cobalt, sorry about the mishap in your shop, but you've got a great looking project ahead. I'm looking forward to watching the progress as well!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Decided to get back to what i like the workshop can wait i will just make the cleats as i need them now even though its about 60% complete hopefully it will tell me what i use the most.

so cut the woodpecker out by hand wood to large to fit on the band saw The beak will be carved from a piece of dowel when i insert it otherwise it may be to fragile to stand up to the carving and fixing to the shank

The template was cut on the bandsaw makes life easyer.The front view was cut 1st then assmbled using the of cuts to prevent the band saw blade from snatching and breaking, then cut side view .Its saves a lot of carving

photo1 the template , 2 front view3 cut ou, t 4 reassembled , 5 side view , 6 taped up ,7 side view cut out ,8 front view cut out,19 side view cut out,8finished on the bandsaw. next step carving in the round


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job cutting out your pattern. Are you using lime wood?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes hardly every use anything else ,got a bit of apple and some odd bits of cherry .usually paint lime wood as its pretty bland to look at ,wouldnt normally paint cherry like the grain .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't tell from the pics, how thick are the wood blocks?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the bird was cut from a piece 3x3x8" .Just cut it of a plank of lime 8ftx18" x 3" .so it last a long time

nearly in the round , think i took a tad to much of its head..

Will i think have to make the tail slightky thicker than i would like as it will have to be a bit more robust as will mout it on a shank otherwise it wouldnt stand up to waer & tear


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Dropped a glanger there ? tried to edit post t dont know how i manged to put 3 images the same in? but cant undo them?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a tad more done ,a few more finishing touches are needed the eyes to insert then texture the body

just quickly positioned the bird to give a quick visual on a scrap piece of wood ,it just gave me the idea to make some claws for it so it looks like its clinging onto the final shank naturaly


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice cobalt, your woodpecker is very well proportioned. This will be a very unique stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very well done indeed Cobalt. You have a keen eye for detail. Will you carve all the fine feathers in or wood burn?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

No you cant carve to much detail , just texture it , wood burning helps prevent the grain from lifting to much and acts as a guide .So the chest and back of the bird i mark out with the burning pen to act as a guide for the rotary cutter.

i will have to tidy up the tail feathers 1st,but when finished texturing, it will be painted


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Moving on slowly with the texturing , gave it a brush down with the wire brush and got the eyes fixed and gve it a quick coat of primer.Beak carved from birch dowel. about to embark on making some legs for it to try and get it to look as if its perched on the shank?.Will try making them from brass wire solder then use epoxy resin putty for shape , Never done this before so a bit of practise mayby?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anything new on the wood pecker stick?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well its ready to give its final coat, but not rushing it until i can get a tall shank so i can mount it


----------

